# Sturmey 19t deep-dish sprocket HSL965 (or an HSL924 deep-dish 18t)



## chriscross1966 (15 Aug 2017)

Hi folks, desperately seeking 19T version of Sturmey's deep-dished sprockets, they have around 3x as much dish as the normal dished ones. I can get a 17T in this country (the UK) easily enough, but I'd really like to find one a bit bigger. The 19 would be the best, but an 18 would be better than what I have right now.


----------



## roadrash (15 Aug 2017)

available from sturmey archer themselves...

http://www.sturmey-archer.com/en/products/detail/csisw-deep-dished

but they will only supply to a bike shop....
*Sturmey-Archer supplies only to trade customers*
Sturmey-Archer supplies only to trade customers and end-consumer questions, should be directed to a local bike shop.

have you asked if your LBS would order one for you....I know mine would


----------



## chriscross1966 (17 Aug 2017)

LBS have been told by their supplier that only the 17T is currently available in Europe, so I've ordreed one anyway, but from the gearing POV I would really like a deeper one.... it looks like my option might be to get a standard dished one and machine out the centre then rivet it to a flat one.... or make a carrier that attaches to a 16T flat sprocket that will take the C50 type sprockets mounted inboard....


----------



## Venod (17 Aug 2017)

chriscross1966 said:


> then rivet it to a flat one



Does that mean the driving force going through the rivets ? if so I don't think it will be very durable.


----------



## chriscross1966 (19 Aug 2017)

Pashley have riveted modified Sturmey sprockets to the spoke holes of gear hubs to use as output drives on their tricycles for years, they don't fail and they use sift ally rivets, I'll probably use screws if I have to go down that path... However have found that Alfine sprockets work and have more dish so with a bit of filing to relieve some nonstructural bit of excess chainstay tube I'm almost there.... See other post about Sturmey axles... [/sigh]


----------



## chriscross1966 (11 Sep 2017)

Have solved the problem with a Shimano Nexus sprocket. In the end managed to get a 21t in there.


----------

